Ask HN: What are some novel ways for consumers to influence corporate behavior? - dynamic99
======
gruglife
Don't pay/use for their products/services

~~~
dynamic99
Of course, this is the obvious answer. Just curious to see if anyone had any
interesting, novel thoughts on the idea.

------
arunmp
this is hard but find a member of the board, and try influencing him/her .

------
DoreenMichele
Blogging.

